# Ferrule thread wrap size



## shughes (Oct 28, 2011)

Building my first surf rod, Tommy Farmer CCP 10' 1-4oz. My first guide is close enough to the joint that I am just going to start the ferrule wrap in black and extend up to the guide underwrap which is size A metallic red. Was curios to know what other builders are using in terms of size thread for their ferrule wraps both in terms of strength and aesthetics. I have size D black on hand but don't mind pausing to purchase size A black if it looks better but also has enough strength to ferrule.


----------



## Dunavantw09 (Mar 16, 2015)

I use D thread on all my ferrule, decorative, and guide wraps for all my saltwater rods. If wrapped tight and neat, very hard to tell the difference between A and D once you coat it.


----------



## shughes (Oct 28, 2011)

thanks, i'll try the size D that I currently have.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Use "A" for an under wrap and "D" to hold the guides. Reason is the D will over wrap the A a lot easier than d over d.


----------

